# guide: dashboard warning lights



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

Had a brake light pad light come on. Had no idea what it was. So through some searching I found this link. 
http://net.jasonpearce.com/chr....html
Abbot


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: guide: dashboard warning lights (URSledgehammer)*

in the Owners manual too, IIRC. Try setting the speed limit indicator, forgetting about it and then getting "surprised" by the warning.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

ugh, need to fix this:








broke that stupid sensor clip


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

That's the one I need. LOL. I need back pads though. Should do the cables too, but...


----------

